# Syracusanis lex est de sacerdotio Iovis



## Buonaparte

Dear Forum,

My textbook translates 'The Syracusans have a law concerning the priesthood of Jupiter' as, 'Syracusanis lex est de sacerdotio Iouis'. My question is why 'est' as opposed to 'habent'? 

Anyone care to venture an explanation? 

Many thanks, Buonaparte


----------



## Anne345

The Dative is used with *esse* (and similar words) to denote Possession : 

Mihi est liber : A book is to me, I have a book 

'The Syracusans have a law concerning the priesthood of Jupiter' 
'Syracusan*is* lex est de sacerdotio Iouis' : to Sycarusans is a law ...


----------



## Tonton Christian

Buonaparte said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> My textbook translates 'The Syracusans have a law concerning the priesthood of Jupiter' as, 'Syracusanis lex est de sacerdotio Iouis'. My question is why 'est' as opposed to 'habent'?
> 
> Anyone care to venture an explanation?
> 
> Many thanks, Buonaparte



Opinor: This is just a question of choice for the translator.
Litterally translated :_ the Syracusan law is..._is not different from _the Syracusans have a law... _
Perhaps the translator thought it was more appropriate


----------



## Anne345

Tonton Christian said:


> Litterally translated :_ the Syracusan law is..._is not different from _the Syracusans have a law... _
> Perhaps the translator thought it was more appropriate


 
No ! Syracusan*is* is dative of Syracusanus !


----------



## Tonton Christian

Hi, Anne! Of course you are right .


----------



## Buonaparte

Anne/Christian,

I see. Thanks for the explanation/discussion. 

Instead of using the dative, could you convey this idea of possession through the verb 'habeo'? So maybe:

'Syracusani legem habent de sacerdotio Iouis'

Would that be legitimate/correct/good latin?

Buonaparte


----------



## Anne345

_'Syracusani legem habent de sacerdotio Iouis'_ is grammatically correct but _habeo_ means I possess, it is used for objects. 
And probably your lesson is about possession dative...


----------

